# Ireland



## carpenter_pete (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi all, we are going to Ireland for 10 days on the 16th april.

We are sailingfrom Holyhead to dunlargen and heading for cork.

I have looked at sites Here http://www.camping-ireland.ie/ A very good site and a lot don't open till 1st of may.

Have any of you been?

Do we need to book sites in advance?

And any other info you think we should know.

Pete


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Pete

Have a look at Sallytrafic's blog about his visit to Ireland.

It's very informative and helped us a lot when we went a couple of years ago.

Dave


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Welcome over, have a look HERE, it's an excellent organisation, if you want to join you are required to submit a utility bill (for reasons which should be obvious).
SNI have places to stay in some of the most picturesque places in Ireland, like The Railway Bar overlooking beautiful Tralee Bay.

BTW you should be arriving at Dun Laoghaire :wink:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Can't help with sites as we don't use them but if you are willing to wild camp there are plenty of places. So many it would be impossible to list them, Alan.


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

When visiting Cork the P+R HERE can be used.
Enter via the bus lane, but you can't stay overnight. The fee is the same as for a car (€5) and includes bus transfers to/from the city center for all occupants.


----------

